# Tube comparison. Dankung to Hygenic.



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

I'm wanting to try some tubes but not sure which ones. I've read the info on the Dankung tubes here and the 1745 or 1842 sounded good for me. The 1842 being an easier draw but slightly slower with the 7/16" size ammo sounded good but I wasn't sure how they compared to simple shot or Tex's tubing (both Hygenic I think) in Sm., Med., and Lg.?

Since they are different diameters and larger than both Dankung's mentioned is there a comparison to use? I tried the search and was unable to find what I was looking for. Basically, which size of Hygenic compares to what Dankung for draw weight and speed/power? Thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope this will help


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Hope this will help


Already checked out and saved those charts but thank you.

My question came up from my notes from some youtube videos where they said the Small Hygenic tubing by SimpleShot or Tex was their favorite over the Dankung 1842 for ease of draw and speed/power. I didn't write down which video unfortunately and after comparing the sizes of the tubes I saw the Hygenic Small was somewhat larger (I.D. 3.17mm x O.D. 4.76mm) than the Dankung 1842. They also didn't compare size wise to the Threaband tubes on those charts so I was wondering where they stood compared to the Dankung sizes if anyone had compared them. Just being a data nerd really. I'm sure either would be fine from what i could find.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dankung tubes (2040, 1842, 1745) will be considerable faster than Theraband Yellow, Red, or Green unless you are shooting some very heavy ammo. With anything from .50 caliber lead down, Dankung is faster.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Got the SS small tube and Dankung 1842 in. They are different sizes as reported but do compare in pull weight and speed from my limited play so far.

I've made 2 sets of HFP's loop style with both tubes but both were slow with only a 32" draw. Band slip occurs easier on the Dankung it seemed, even prestretched a lot. Pulled back more butterfly style to 38" draw which helped the speed but they were still slower than the flatbands I like the most at present (1.25" x .75" .030 latex from SS) with 3/8" steel and 32" draw length. The draw is lighter on the flat bands and they're faster than the full loop tubes of 1842 I tried at 10.5" too! Busted the loops trying to get to full draw on about the 20th shot! Popped me good on the hand as they both broke across the Scouts fork and showed several separation tears along the tubes. Oops. So I'm not liking tubes so much at this point! LOL.

I'll try some longer loops next so I can get to full draw, but for the draw weight to speed/power I think I'll like the flat bands more even at 1/4 the life span! More speed for less draw weight unless I'm totally missing something which is quiet possible? I'll also try HFP tapered 1842 method again with a shorter total cut length to give more power/speed for a shorter draw length of 32" compared to his 40".


----------

